# The evolution of the iPad



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I spotted this on another forum and thought everyone here would enjoy a good laught.


----------



## IxiaAurea (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol haha! Thanks for sharing the laughs


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL Thanks for sharing


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

To add to the fun:


----------

